

"Mirage-effect" helps researchers hide objects [underwater] - nickolai
http://www.iop.org/news/11/oct/page_52313.html

======
sandroyong
Very cool! Technology/innovation should be about that. Just like how
technology made the woman hear her own voice for the first time. If we could
make new tech lead to that kind of reaction, that would be priceless and worth
the effort...

